# rabbit hunting



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

hey i got a dog shes 10 months old ive been working with her doing a lot of public land hunting we got 3 rabbits so far but have been working for them shes doing good so far for first year i was wondering if there was anyone who would have places to go and would like to go or if you have dogs i could join in and run her with them thanks im in northeast ohio -don-


----------

